# SSR - SSR Mining



## System (23 February 2011)

Alacer Gold (AQG) was formed following the successful merger of Anatolia Minerals Development, a TSX listed company and Avoca Resources Limited (AVO).

http://www.alacergold.com


----------



## JTLP (13 May 2011)

Ouch - a 5% drop today on a rather lousy financial updates. This Turkish outfit is proving rather expensive in the prelimary stage...not a big fan of the financials.

AQG is a pretty volatile share and seems to bump up and down in big swings - if one can time it they could be rewarded.

Some weird shuffling of shares going on with the directors at present too...must be the movement of CDI's or something 

Logique - any thoughts?


----------



## Logique (14 May 2011)

Nothing beyond what's already out there JTLP. Avoca also used to frustrate me as a holder, never quite got a grip on the price action drivers. 

I would make the observation with TSX:ASR/ASX:AQG that there may have been an over-reaction to a good announcement, followed by an over-reaction to the downside.  

In late March, Alacer announced a preliminary feasibility study had increased life-of-mine production by 182% at the Ҫӧpler gold-copper project in Turkey. The market liked this, so we saw shares at $10.50.  But using the multiplier 0.4453, this was equivalent to Avoca at $4.67 = getting up there. At $8 that would be $3.56, a bit closer to the mark. So at some point buyers will reappear (imho).

Lets not forget, ASR/AQG is a producer: 
http://finance.alphatrade.com/story/2011-05-12/CNW/201105121107CANADANWCANADAPR_C3935.html  ...on 12 May 2011
 "..First quarter produced 91,259 ounces, with 61,085 ounces related to Alacer Gold following the close of the merger. With the commissioning of the new Ã‡Ã¶pler Mine in Turkey now having achieved commercial production and completion of the pre feasibility study for the sulphide ore expansion, and the operations in planned development of the mines in Australia, with Vine now being mined, Chalice being redeveloped and the expansion study of HBJ expected soon.."  

The other thing is whether the ETFs have done some rebalancing, I noticed that GDXJ (Junior Gold Miners ETF) currently says 4% of it's fund holding is ASR/AQG.

At over $8 for a share - it's a big end of town plaything now, but that doesn't mean a time won't come when it will be about the buyers again.


----------



## Logique (23 May 2011)

$8.74, and up +12% from last week's low.  Buyers back in charge, let's look for some follow through.  Can't see any mkt sensitive announcement today.


----------



## Logique (7 September 2011)

Wow $10.84, that's what I call follow through. This one has followed the price of gold up.


----------



## JTLP (8 September 2011)

Logique said:


> Wow $10.84, that's what I call follow through. This one has followed the price of gold up.




Yes I still hold (thankfully) - bit my tongue for bagging this merger 

The Turkish Lira hitting the skids is probably helping to boost this one. Quite a smooth operation (fingers crossed). Hopefully it tracks gold a bit harder...always seems to be stuck in that bind that AVO was (never really increased as much as other goldies...but fell just the same...)


----------



## Logique (8 November 2011)

$11.70, what a cracker, and the analysts seem to be on board too. 

Easy to be wise after the event, but I can truthfully say, I always thought the merger with Anatolia was a positive over the medium to long term.


----------



## JTLP (14 May 2012)

What an absolute brick! Could this thing get smashed down any harder? Other goldies don't seem to cop it that bad?

Not the worst of the bunch - but down about 10% in the last 5 trading days. They did get a please explain from the ASX but said they knew nothing...





They have pretty ambitious targets and seem to be on track..I know gold is on the nose a bit but hmm...thoughts?


----------



## JTLP (16 May 2012)

Well somebody was in on this one...

Cash costs up slightly - gold output to be increased also.

Smashed by 8% today...this looks like it could go back to pre-merger levels


----------



## oldblue (17 May 2012)

AQG is Macquarie's pick of the goldies at present - for whatever that's worth.


----------



## JTLP (27 June 2012)

Oh wow - this one is nearly out for the count. Back below pre-merger levels and just holding the $5 mark.

POG and other goldies haven't been punished as badly...must be war talks between Turkey and Syria.

Why oh why Avoca


----------



## JTLP (25 October 2012)

Yikes...not a good day for AQG. They confirmed their guidance yesterday - we seem to have followed the Canadian lead of -9%.

Not sure what's to like about this? Takeover target maybe? I would hazard the cash costs coupled with Turkey based operations isn't helping...


----------



## JTLP (12 February 2013)

For what it's worth - AQG released their strategic update yesterday.

Fairly decent read but the main points for me were:

1 - The selling of their 49% stake in Frogs Leg for $171M
2 - The proposed capital distribution of $70M from the sale
3 - Dividends from CY 2014 onwards

It's a fairly decent read and the market certainly liked it yesterday...up 7.5%. Unfortunately today they didn't like it - and it was down 7%.

If they decide to go ahead with the $70M distribution - that's $70M/280M shares = 0.25 cents a share.
At current prices ($4.27) - that's a yield of 5.8%. Not bad.

Thoughts?

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130211/pdf/42cy90n1gl5sml.pdf


----------



## JTLP (14 February 2013)

Somebody wants out in a hurry - over 5M changed hands over the last 2 days and down another 4% today - following 2 drops of 6%...and no please explain from the ASX?

See no reason for the drop unless something material is known by a major? Must surely be a juicy T/O target - wouldn't have to offer much at all really!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 July 2013)

This one is due to bounce pretty hard later today or tomorrow, imo.  Weekly chart primed.


----------



## skc (29 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> This one is due to bounce pretty hard later today or tomorrow, imo.  Weekly chart primed.




Qtrly out on Wednesday so you'd be trading into potential market moving news...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 July 2013)

skc said:


> Qtrly out on Wednesday so you'd be trading into potential market moving news...




I didn't know that, thanks.  Maybe I should watch to see if any clues in tomorrow's action.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 July 2013)

Alacer one of two gold miners still in my portfolio,MML the other .

Goldies primed for a move one way or the other with  various financial news coming from US this week.

:bounce:??


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 July 2013)

No demand today, whilst the other gold stocks are up.  I guess that's how it's gonna be.


----------



## piggybank (10 December 2013)




----------



## pixel (11 September 2017)

Last week, I'd set an alert for $2.30 resistance to break and become new support.
And break it did on Friday, but failed the second test.






I'm keeping it on my watch list, but it may yet close the gap to $2.20.


----------



## Miner (9 April 2018)

Hi Pixel
do you have any latest trend line under your radar for this one ?
Looking into their AISC and progress of the project with gold pour in next few months, it could be real eye opener. Holding it and planning to get into again.
Thought to ask you how the charts looking.

Cheers


----------



## Porper (10 April 2018)

Miner said:


> Hi Pixel
> do you have any latest trend line under your radar for this one ?
> Looking into their AISC and progress of the project with gold pour in next few months, it could be real eye opener. Holding it and planning to get into again.
> Thought to ask you how the charts looking.
> ...




Interesting chart. Firstly, the weekly chart shows a large basing pattern which has been forming since 2013. Positive longer term though the upper boundary would need to be overcome to trigger a strong leg up.

Daily chart shows a falling wedge/Ending diagonal triangle which are strong reversal patterns. Initial target is the origin of the pattern around $2.40.

The problem with this stock is it continues to flatter only to deceive!! Maybe this time will be different.

Disclosure: I hold.


----------



## Miner (10 April 2018)

Porper said:


> Interesting chart. Firstly, the weekly chart shows a large basing pattern which has been forming since 2013. Positive longer term though the upper boundary would need to be overcome to trigger a strong leg up.
> 
> Daily chart shows a falling wedge/Ending diagonal triangle which are strong reversal patterns. Initial target is the origin of the pattern around $2.40.
> 
> ...



Thanks Porper.  Yes I do have some holding as well and looking for increasing it.


----------



## pixel (10 April 2018)

On the Daily, I see a symmetric triangle around $2.64. If that level becomes support, we could see $2.80+ revisited; but as Porper said, AOG has a habit of surprising us. Disappoint us, I might add.





My weekly chart looks even less optimistic with strong historic resistance around $2.80. The gap to $3 can become "attractive", but the timeframe is in doubt. I don't think I'm that patient anymore.


----------



## pixel (10 April 2018)

Oops! "Should've gone to Specsavers." 
AQG is a wee bit different from AOG. sorree

AQG is in a lengthy consolidation phase and may just as likely drop to the bottom of the box as rise back up. Since my last checkup, I hasn't gone anywhere fast, so I haven't been following it.


----------



## Porper (6 June 2018)

Porper said:


> Interesting chart. Firstly, the weekly chart shows a large basing pattern which has been forming since 2013. Positive longer term though the upper boundary would need to be overcome to trigger a strong leg up.
> 
> Daily chart shows a falling wedge/Ending diagonal triangle which are strong reversal patterns. Initial target is the origin of the pattern around $2.40.
> 
> ...




Nothing changes although the patterns look more bullish than a few weeks ago.

Initial target achieved and even exceeded. Broken through resistance in an impulsive move (bullish), and now looking to retest the breakout area. I will be looking for buyers in the target area as shown. Next target is the upper boundary of a large basing pattern on the weekly chart around $4.00. 

Just been stopped out of my trade but looking to re-enter.


----------



## Miner (11 January 2019)

Today's announcement - positive.


----------



## JTLP (14 June 2019)

They’re on the move again and are a really low cost player. I can’t understand why a big boy hasn’t wanted to snatch them up; maybe the whole Turkey thing is a little off putting.


----------



## Miner (9 July 2019)

The holders of AQG - are you getting any note for the dividends and Canadian tax for your holdings?
Until today 9 July 19, I did not realise the dividends are paid in Canada for an ASX listed company.
Cheers


----------



## myrtie100 (10 July 2019)

Hi Miner, I have this one and yes, there is a special tax form to complete regarding any dividends they might pay. It was sent to me by the share registry.


----------



## Miner (10 July 2019)

myrtie100 said:


> Hi Miner, I have this one and yes, there is a special tax form to complete regarding any dividends they might pay. It was sent to me by the share registry.



Thanks @myrtie100 
But there was no dividend announcement yet.
Do you know if the holders to lodge tax return in Canada as well?
I have had the cumbersome experience in lodging returns with IRS in USA and Canada . It is cumbersome. Just checking before selling the shares instead. The benefits of 15%tax advantage could be eaten by the cost of lodging and dealing with $200 ph accountant fee. 
What's your experience on this


----------



## myrtie100 (10 July 2019)

@Miner I haven't received any payments from them, do they even pay divies?
The form I filled in, from memory was to declare you are an Australian and will pay tax here in Aus. I'd contact the registry and make sure you have completed that tax form.


----------



## Miner (10 July 2019)

myrtie100 said:


> @Miner I haven't received any payments from them, do they even pay divies?
> The form I filled in, from memory was to declare you are an Australian and will pay tax here in Aus. I'd contact the registry and make sure you have completed that tax form.



Thanks mate. I heard you.


----------



## JTLP (10 July 2019)

Miner said:


> The holders of AQG - are you getting any note for the dividends and Canadian tax for your holdings?
> Until today 9 July 19, I did not realise the dividends are paid in Canada for an ASX listed company.
> Cheers




Have not received any forms but from memory it’s all hooked up by computer share anyway?


----------



## JTLP (30 October 2019)

These guys seem to be flush with cash and growing in the right direction, and I’m finally in the green (that merger was never great). 

Why can’t they seem to fire with how well they perform? Is it the Turkish risk or tying to the USD?


----------



## JTLP (11 May 2020)

Trading Halt. Significant M&A. Hopefully it’s someone offering up some decent coin for Alacer and not like the last time we had an ill fated “merger of equals”.


----------



## JTLP (11 May 2020)

JTLP said:


> Trading Halt. Significant M&A. Hopefully it’s someone offering up some decent coin for Alacer and not like the last time we had an ill fated “merger of equals”.




Scratch that. Would have said takeover in that case I presume. Sigh.


----------



## JTLP (11 May 2020)

Saw this: https://www.alacergold.com/docs/def...5-11-ssr-asr-moe-for-sedar-final.pdf?sfvrsn=2

At $8.19 CAD per share, it’s basically at fair value now? Not sure why they’re doing this. Not a fan (even if they say it’s for diversification).


----------



## JTLP (12 May 2020)

Just as suspected...mr market didn’t the announcement. It’s pretty crap TBH and to me it still makes no sense.


----------



## qldfrog (13 May 2020)

Got out


----------



## JTLP (15 May 2020)

Out today as well. Proceeds to go to CCP if it holds above the SPP.


----------



## JTLP (18 May 2020)

Welp. Sold out too early.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (17 September 2020)

Merger Complete with SSR.















						SSR share price and company information for ASX:SSR
					

View today’s SSR share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www.asx.com.au


----------



## System (25 September 2020)

On September 24th, 2020, Alacer Gold Corp . (AQG) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with the announcement released by AQG on 17 September 2020 and Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the Plan of Arrangement involving SSR Mining Inc. (SSR), AQG and the shareholders of AQG in order to effect the acquisition of AQG by SSR.


----------



## finicky (19 August 2021)

*Code: SSR* - the old Alacer Gold Corp (AQG) which I beieve was acquired by SSR Mining which I believe is the old Silver Standard Resources - see post above

Yes, so despite my plan of increasing cash holding, I found this hard to resist and bought 1,000 @ 21.67 today. Buying shares is the only kind of shopping I like. I am thinking of selling my Regis (RRL) holding at a 25% loss to fund this purchase and so avoid lowering my cash level.

I bought this largely from passively catching the enthusiasm of 'BtL finance' on Patreon after the June Qtrly but to sketch it out a bit, SSR mining (SSR) has operating mines in 4 countries: two tier1, USA and Canada, two tier 2, Argentina and Turkey.

Generating strong free cashflow, looks like $100m CAD for the June Qtr which it used mostly to buy back shares but also to retire a bit of debt and pay a dividend. Its cash holding far exceeds its debt.

It gives exposure to silver production as well as mainly gold and additionally has a mothballed 500m oz silver resource in one project which is not core and will likely be sold.

Doesn't have a lot of shares on issue, looks like about 215m all up, including 193m on the main exchange in Canada and 22m CDI's on the ASX - CDI's are 1:1 with the common shares. Modest options and perf shares.

More, probably, when I get into into it and I will amend any inaccuracies.


----------



## finicky (3 September 2021)

Note the code and name, SSR Mining Ltd *(SSR)*  - I would change the thread title if I could. I bought another 500 shares last week @ 21.64. This one looks like a cracker and I owe the selection to betweenthelinesfinance (on Patreon and YouTube). I could have waited for the crash to start a holding but fomo compelled me. Besides they should be even more loaded with cash when the crash comes so that should provide some buoyancy? They were holding *net* cash of around *US$500m* at end of June reporting and subsequently sold their royalty p/f for another US$100m (of which 1/3rd was up front cash) They are bringing in free cashflow of US$100m a Qtr, which in June Qtr they used to buy back shares, pay down debt and reserve for a dividend. The heavy capital investment has already been done for the current stage of their producing assets. I just hope they hold on to their banked cash and not venture upon a new project until there is a crash.


----------



## finicky (10 September 2021)

Tacked on 250 shares today. Chart looks unpromising but value seems good. Three gold mines and one silver mine profitable at today's prices. The big cap expenses done. Over US$500m net cash. Chart however has broken an uptrend support line.

Daily


----------



## noirua (14 September 2021)

A FREE CASH FLOW FOCUSED GOLD PRODUCER - SSR Mining - SSRM:TSX / NASDAQ: SSR:ASX


			http://s22.q4cdn.com/546540291/files/doc_presentations/2021/SSR-Mining-Denver-Gold-Forum-September-2021.pdf
		


AQG - Alacer Gold Corporation now merged with SSR Mining Incorporated ASX: SSR​


----------



## noirua (14 September 2021)

There is no doubt that SSR Mining have done badly share price wise on the NASDAQ but resisted the more recent downturn.  Fortunes are definitely looking up whilst the sector itself is in the doldrums and many shares thrashing about.


----------



## finicky (17 September 2021)

Tacking on a few more @ 20.57
Bargains out there for gold and silver bugs

Daily


----------



## finicky (24 September 2021)

Added 250 more @ 20.08
Cheap but will be cheaper in a crash. Got a nice net half a billion usd cash buffer though. Divs small and unfranked.
Chart sux - why am I buying, search me.


----------



## finicky (8 October 2021)

Video rundown of SSR Mining from the President/CEO of the company. Confident they can keep costs down below inflation. One of their mines is a silver mine that they're actually making money from at today's prices, other three mines are gold. They have in excess of US$500m cash net of debt and this is building. Returning capital to shareholders via on market buy-back. Long life mines with organic growth outlook from exploration. Sale of non core silver properties mooted. I am down 3% but plan on adding incrementally if I see significant discount to my average buy price.









						SSR Mining Inc.
					

2021 Gold Forum Americas | Corporate Presentation:




					www.goldforum.live


----------



## finicky (8 October 2021)

http://s22.q4cdn.com/546540291/files/doc_presentations/2021/SSR-Mining-Denver-Gold-Forum-September-2021.pdf


----------



## mullokintyre (20 October 2021)

System said:


> Alacer Gold (AQG) was formed following the successful merger of Anatolia Minerals Development, a TSX listed company and Avoca Resources Limited (AVO).
> 
> http://www.alacergold.com



Is it possible to get this moniker changed to SSR Mining from Alacer gold??
Mick


----------



## finicky (4 November 2021)

Very good looking September Quarterly out from SSR. Generating even stronger free cashlow which it is directing into share buybacks, paying off a bit of the debt and delivering a (paltry) dividend. Share buybacks are expected to reach US$200m by year end (Dec). Three gold mines but their silver mine in Argentina is producing silver (with lead and zinc credits) for an AISC of US$12.32 an oz. SSR foresees significant organic growth with low capital demand for its current assets.


----------



## mullokintyre (4 November 2021)

Had what I thought was a low ball bid at 21 partially filled on Tuesday.
Average buy in now at 21.35.
Be looking forward to what BTL says about this next time.
Mick


----------



## finicky (4 November 2021)

@mullokintyre 
Yeah, if BtL does one that goes to youtube I'll post it for those not getting it about this company


----------



## mullokintyre (4 November 2021)

finicky said:


> @mullokintyre
> Yeah, if BtL does one that goes to youtube I'll post it for those not getting it about this company



For those ASM members who don't follow Between the lines, I can highly recommend the 10 bucks a month it costs to Patreon to  get access to his weekly Vlogs on the PM sector.
I have earned/saved at least 100 years worth of subscription over the past few months.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (5 November 2021)

Kinda surprised that SSR fell today after gold went up overnight.
Most other gold producers in OZ did.
Perhaps because the with the fall in the AUD, the price in AUD went up more.
But then again, most OZ producers are to varying degrees, hedged, so may not always get the advantage.
So I took the chance to off load some SLR at a profit and moved it into SSR.
Will see how that goes.


----------



## finicky (6 November 2021)

The NASDAQ seems to be where SSR Mining does most of its trading under the code SSRM. 
It also trades on the Toronto exchange CA:SSRM. 
The NASDAQ SSRM weekly chart is showing an emphatic  break of a multi-touch downtrend line, volume was strong, candle pair is bullish engulfing for want of a more precise term.
Can't be bad anyway.

3 Yr Weekly


----------



## finicky (7 November 2021)




----------



## finicky (14 November 2021)

Our SSR CDI's traded similarly to NASDAQ trading of the SSRM primary shares over last week. The SSRM chart shows the week ending just a cent off its high and echoing the prior week with the highest volume in 5 months. The price has emphatically confirmed the break from the 14 months downtrend, exceeding even the second last peak of that downtrend and broken above US$19 resistance.
Lots of call options buying in the U.S last week and brokers have buy reccs.

SSRM 2 Year Weekly





*Traders Purchase Large Volume of Call Options on SSR Mining (NASDAQ:SSRM)*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 14

SSR Mining Inc. (NASDAQ:SSRM) (TSE:SSO) saw some unusual options trading on Friday. Stock investors bought 17,385 call options on the company. This is an increase of 1,292% compared to the average volume of 1,249 call options. A number of institutional investors and hedge funds have recently modified their holdings of the stock ...








						Traders Purchase Large Volume of Call Options on SSR Mining (NASDAQ:SSRM)
					

SSR Mining Inc. (NASDAQ:SSRM) (TSE:SSO) was the recipient of unusually large options trading activity on Friday. Stock traders acquired 17,385 call options on the stock. This is an increase of approximately 1,292% compared to the average volume of 1,249 call options.




					www.marketbeat.com


----------



## mullokintyre (3 December 2021)

SSr has announced it will takeover Canadian gold eproducer Taigo Gold.
Its not a lot of money at 61mill Canadian, but the price paid at 39% premium to previous VWAp is pretty generous.
I guess the fact that the tenements that Taigo owns  adjoins those of SSR's make it attractive.
Perhaps some prospective drilling have convinced them the area is worth owning.
Mick


----------



## finicky (3 December 2021)

I'm reading US$21 for the transaction?
This really is chickenfeed for SSR with its cash resources - US$900m at the time the last Qtr was reported.
As you imply it is worth more to SSR than any company because the most advanced tenement abuts the Seabee plant tenement so they get 'leverage' from the present infrastructure.
They get the 2.5% nsr royalty back from the Fisher property.
SSR can be bought today at $1 less than yesterday. With 212m share issued, that's A$212m down on yesterday which looks to be more than most goldies today on a percentage basis (4%). You could make an argument that buying today gets you the acquisition for free.
The 5 other tenements have reported high grade grab samples (Seabee is high grade) and SSR has the cash to mount strong exploration programs.


----------



## finicky (3 December 2021)

Chart for SSR on its main exchange (Nasdaq code: SSRM) has filled a gap and retraced roughly 50% of the swift run up from September.

SSRM


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2021)

Unusual price action this am, perhaps a delayed reaction to the exploration results last week. A few very good hits there.


----------



## finicky (16 December 2021)

Tacked on 250 more. Got a bid  filled @ 22.63.
Hoping that the big cash buffer will provide some protection in a crash. Relatively low capital demands and  might be acquisition opportunities in a crash. Just rationalising as I like the company so much.
Significant exposure to silver as well as the main product of gold.
Retraced over 60% of the last run up.

Daily


----------



## finicky (17 December 2021)

SSRM (nasdaq) daily chart.
Hammer candle followed by a big white.


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2021)

finicky said:


> SSRM (nasdaq) daily chart.
> Hammer candle followed by a big white.




Good reversal indicator. Should be a nice green day for goldies today.


----------



## noirua (25 December 2021)

SSR MINING ANNOUNCES COMMISSIONING AND RAMP-UP OF THE ÇÖPLER FLOTATION CIRCUIT
24 December 2021


			http://s22.q4cdn.com/546540291/files/doc_news/2021/12/SSR-MINING-ANNOUNCES-COMMISSIONING-AND-RAMP-UP-OF-THE-%c3%87%c3%96PLER-FLOTATION-CIRCUIT.pdf
		

Çöpler Remains Well On Track For 2021 Production & Cost Guidance


----------



## mullokintyre (14 January 2022)

SSR announced today it had offloaded the Pitarilla project to Endeavour Silver for 35 mill cash and a 5% share in Endeavour that makes the total around 127mill.
It will also get royalties from the mine.
The  cash and share trans is greater than the  book value SSR had on the project, so thats a win.
Endeavour already operates in Mexico, so should be good fit for both.
Continues the rationalising of its core and non core assets.
Mick


----------



## finicky (14 January 2022)

There goes my secondary reason for owning SSR but I trust their judgement. For anybody who likes the eventual prospect for silver, there stood a 500m oz'er in the pipeline waiting on higher prices.
US70m in cash and equity in Endeavour Silver plus 'up to' $57m net smelter royalty. But the $70m cash/equity alone exceeds the book value of Pitarrilla on the balance sheet so our b.v gets a small boost. I wonder if there is the possibility of a higher smelter royalty outcome at higher silver prices. The NSR is based on a 2021 tech report at a US25 silver price but the announcement does say "up to 57m NSR".
The announcement does say Endeavour has committed to spending $10m on exploration at Pitarrilla - why would that be mentioned along with the benefits of the sale unless it could impact the royalty. Anyway none of it is the main game for this company.
The astute BtL finance was right again (he said they'd sell Pitarrilla)

The Nasdaq SSRM chart is looking ok, not doing much but ok, with the possibility it took a rest overnight for a move higher - undecided

Daily SSRM Nasdaq


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

Finding a little support at $22.80 ish. Gaps up and down a lot.


----------



## finicky (14 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Gaps up and down a lot




Does most of its trading on the Nasdaq, doesn't gap unusually trading as SSRM there. Ours on the ASX are just 1:1 CDI's


----------



## finicky (2 February 2022)

Great goldie

February 1, 2022 (AEST) 
SSR MINING ACHIEVES TOP END OF 2021 PRODUCTION GUIDANCE, BEATS AISC GUIDANCE, OUTLINES THREE-YEAR OUTLOOK AND INTENDS TO INCREASE 2022 DIVIDEND BY 40%

In 2022, the Company expects to sustain its strong and stable production base with consolidated production of 700,000 to 780,000 gold equivalent ounces at consolidated U.S. GAAP AISC of $1,120 to $1,180 per ounce. Beyond 2022, SSR Mining expects to maintain a production base in excess of 700,000 gold equivalent ounces in 2023 and 2024, showcasing a robust long term outlook without requirements for material capital investment.


----------



## finicky (6 February 2022)

"Probably US$650m *net* cash by end of Q4"!


----------



## mullokintyre (24 February 2022)

Full year results make pleasant reading.
At the top end of the guidance for production, and at an AISC below guidance.
Free cash flow for the year at 444 mill.
Cash and bullion a cool billion.
Quarterly dividend up by 40%.
Min reserves up by 14%, so things looking good for a few years at least.
More than happy with this lot.
Mick


----------



## finicky (26 February 2022)

Stockhead featured SSR first with two other gold producers of note in this article. Not sure what the criteria are, as the second one is doggie Dacian (DCN) which is seen to be reaffirming fy22 guidance. The  third is Alkane (ALK). Nothing we holders don't already know about SSR.

*Weekly Top 3 Producers*​*SSR MINING (ASX:SSR)*

Dual listed gold miner SSR came through with outstanding results at exactly the right time.

Full year production of 794,456oz approached the top end of the company’s guidance (720,000 to 800,000oz) while costs were lower than predicted at $US955oz (guidance: $US1,000 to $US1,040/oz).

A nice profit margin of $444.2 million saw the company declare a quarterly cash dividend of US$0.07 per share — an increase of 40% over the third quarter dividend.

SSR is aiming to produce ~800,000oz per year over the next three years, “a strong and stable production profile *without* requirements for material capital investment”.

“The Company’s 2022 guidance included AISC guidance of $1,120 to $1,180 per ounce, reflecting a cost profile that ensures strong free cash flow and capital returns going forward,” it says.

At the end of 2021, SSR had a cash and cash equivalent balance of US$1.017 billion.


----------



## Sean K (27 February 2022)

finicky said:


> Stockhead featured SSR first with two other gold producers of note in this article. Not sure what the criteria are, as the second one is doggie Dacian (DCN) which is seen to be reaffirming fy22 guidance. The  third is Alkane (ALK). Nothing we holders don't already know about SSR.
> 
> *Weekly Top 3 Producers*​*SSR MINING (ASX:SSR)*
> 
> ...




I added this last week. Getting a bit heavy in gold at the moment with expectations of that elusive clear break up out of the 18 month long flag. All the pieces seem to be in place.


----------



## finicky (11 March 2022)

My SSR holding reached $20k paper profit today.
I only started accumulating 7 months ago and it took me 8 timid buy transactions to get to a risible 2,500 shares.
Why am I saying this? Because I'm bragging. Because I don't have a life. Because I like rubbing it in.
Because this miner was almost as safe a bet as you could have made in this sector. It has mines in 4 jurisdictions. It has one silver mine along with the 3 gold mines. It has a management with form. It has a growing *mountain* of net cash. It doesn't need to make any big capital investments, it is growing organicallly. Mines are already long life. It was cheap and it's still only 1.3 x book value. It's been returning capital to shareholders via buybacks and dividends. I could go on but need to make a trip to the fridge.


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2022)

finicky said:


> My SSR holding reached $20k paper profit today.
> I only started accumulating 7 months ago and it took me 8 timid buy transactions to get to a risible 2,500 shares.
> Why am I saying this? Because I'm bragging. Because I don't have a life. Because I like rubbing it in.
> Because this miner was almost as safe a bet as you could have made in this sector. It has mines in 4 jurisdictions. It has one silver mine along with the 3 gold mines. It has a management with form. It has a growing *mountain* of net cash. It doesn't need to make any big capital investments, it is growing organicallly. It was cheap and it's still only 1.3 x book value. It's been returning capital to shareholders via buybacks and dividends. I could go on but need to make a trip to the fridge.




Good buy finicky. I have been on board for the past few weeks. Up a measly 6% so far. Gold is the metal for 2022-27. Once inflation goes to double figures it's kapow!


----------



## mullokintyre (11 March 2022)

finicky said:


> My SSR holding reached $20k paper profit today.
> I only started accumulating 7 months ago and it took me 8 timid buy transactions to get to a risible 2,500 shares.
> Why am I saying this? Because I'm bragging. Because I don't have a life. Because I like rubbing it in.
> Because this miner was almost as safe a bet as you could have made in this sector. It has mines in 4 jurisdictions. It has one silver mine along with the 3 gold mines. It has a management with form. It has a growing *mountain* of net cash. It doesn't need to make any big capital investments, it is growing organicallly. Mines are already long life. It was cheap and it's still only 1.3 x book value. It's been returning capital to shareholders via buybacks and dividends. I could go on but need to make a trip to the fridge.



Did you buy the OZ  shares or take out the NASDAQ shares??
I got the OZ ones, its just easier for me to trade.
Mick


----------



## finicky (11 March 2022)

Oz
SSRM on the nasdaq is good for chart reading - much bigger volume and less gaps.
No need to trade this if you like gold and silver and are patient imo. Surprised that you are.


----------



## mullokintyre (11 March 2022)

finicky said:


> Oz
> SSRM on the nasdaq is good for chart reading - much bigger volume and less gaps.
> No need to trade this if you like gold and silver and are patient imo. Surprised that you are.



Nabtrade is my trading platform, and it does not let me trade all  shares, only on NYSE, or London SX.
As far as I am concerned, everything is tradeable, just depends on your time frame!
Have B2 gold, and SAND on NYSE, end Endeavour on LSX.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (14 April 2022)

Been a good few months for this puppy on the back of the run up in POG. Hopefully inflation keeps surprising to the upside.


----------



## finicky (15 April 2022)

@Sean K it's bolted out of that flag but might be room for some more gain before a rest.
I really owe BtL finance for this one, I just love its quality.


----------



## finicky (4 August 2022)

Well after my chest thumping on this one I'd better fess up and acknowledge that I am now in the red with my purchases. Traders were right!

I don't really want to go back to reread the Q2 Qtrly (U.S FY) but anyone who has an interest in the stock will already have an idea. Costs are up significantly from inputs and guidance for FY22 (Jan- Dec) has production maintained, which is surprising, given interrupted production at Copler ops, but AISC up US$110 for full year (AISC US$1,300/oz high end of range)
Q2 free cashflow US$19m
Q2 EPS US27-30c
Cash/Equivs 'lower' at only US$940m

Copler in Turkey strikes me as the main sticking point as we are still not given a definite restart time having already idled for 5 weeks; just some time in Sept Qtr (Q3) for a restart and even that depends on the pleasure of the Turkish regulator. Having lived for years through the Thai government's attempt at stealth expropriation of KCN on trumped up environmental charges I am a bit paranoid. The Turks love gold, it's their second biggest export, the economy is on its knees, runaway inflation, the currency is bombed out and the show is run by another pinhead narcissistic autocrat who sacks his central bank head when he tries to raise interest rates. So will they try to steal our mine? Probably not my guess.

Anyway I am still up for adding 250 shares if SSR CDIs drop much lower.

Held


----------



## finicky (8 August 2022)

BtL is in accumulation mode after having sold half his position some time back. Purchased at $21.30 last week. Quite reassuring to me that he is not raising serious political questions about Copler in Turkey just a mild comment about the lumbering bureaucracy.
One and a half cups cups of coffee per month to subscribe to BtL Finance.
Several company specific vids a week as well as a general take is the norm.
I have no connection, just a subscriber.








						Between the Lines Finance | Investment Research and Analysis | Patreon
					

Become a patron of Between the Lines Finance today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




					www.patreon.com
				



Meanwhile I will try his SSR vid while it is accessible on youtube:


----------



## mullokintyre (8 August 2022)

finicky said:


> BtL is in accumulation mode after having sold half his position some time back. Purchased at $21.30 last week. Quite reassuring to me that he is not raising serious political questions about Copler in Turkey just a mild comment about the lumbering bureaucracy.
> One and a half cups cups of coffee per month to subscribe to BtL Finance.
> Several company specific vids a week as well as a general take is the norm.
> I have no connection, just a subscriber.
> ...




I will second the recommendations for BTL.
For me, the subscription has paid for itself for the next thirty years so far.
Mick


----------



## finicky (11 September 2022)

BtL is trading too much for me to take my cues from him although still great for depth and understanding.
He doesh't even mention SSR lately so he's likely out of it.
I haven't added any SSR when I thought I would because the charts seem ambivalent.
If it weren't for the very low volume last week I would be theorizing about a bullish tweezer bottom on the weekly chart (chart 1) and a V shaped reversal on the daily. But referring to its Nasdaq listing, the SSRM monthly (chart 2) it has made a two year double top and is now threatening the level of the trough between the highs - bearish if it breaks. So guess I'll wait. 

The other reason for hesitation is uneasiness over the Turkish bureaucracy and the continuing halt to production it has imposed on the Copler plant. But I'd risk that if the chart was clear and the gold price better.

Held

SSR *Weekly* (1)





SSRM All Data *Monthly* Nasdaq (2)


----------



## Sean K (11 September 2022)

finicky said:


> BtL is trading too much for me to take my cues from him although still great for depth and understanding.
> He doesh't even mention SSR lately so he's likely out of it.




I signed up for a month and it became quite evident that he's a retrospective trader. "I did this, I did that" type stuff. It might be interesting for beginners but I think you're way past that finicky, and Mick, IMHO.


----------



## mullokintyre (11 September 2022)

Sean K said:


> I signed up for a month and it became quite evident that he's a retrospective trader. "I did this, I did that" type stuff. It might be interesting for beginners but I think you're way past that finicky, and Mick, IMHO.



Nah still a novice.
I like the way he does analytics of the reports, and finds things I didn't even know to look for.
Happy with the investment so far.
Mick


----------



## finicky (23 September 2022)

This feels alien - *good* news
An immediate restart and they used the downtime for plant rehab. Thunderbirds are go.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2022)

will its time come again? But PoG will play a part.


----------



## mullokintyre (23 September 2022)

Keen to get some more SSR, but I am yet to be convinced that the bottom for Gold and silver is in yet.
The final capitulation still needs to occur IMHO.
Mick


----------



## finicky (1 October 2022)

Back to black.
Should be a good day for SSR when the ASX cranks up.
Weekly chart has made a couple of candles outside the downtrend.
Daily chart shows higher highs and lows.

Held

Weekly





Daily


----------



## mullokintyre (13 December 2022)

Some nice in fill drill results out today.
SSR continuing in its up trend channel.
Mick


----------

